# dyt' ty ani nebrnkneš



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
V tom větě nerozumím slovesu brknout: vím, že to znamená: trip, stumble, 
ale může to taky znamenat něco jako: ani nic neřikáš, nemáš žadnou reakce?
Děkuju,
čau


----------



## K.u.r.t

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> V tomé větě nerozumím slovesu brknout: vím, že to znamená: trip, stumble,
> ale může to taky znamenat něco jako: ani nic neřikáš, nemáš žadnou reakcei?
> Děkuju,
> čau



No já osobně to slyším poprvé. "ani nemukneš" znamená "budeš zticha" ale tohle: prosím o kontext ...


----------



## werrr

Brknout znamená *zakopnout/klopýtnout* (= trip, stumble) nebo přeneseně *udělat chybu* (= make mistake/lapse/faux pas).


----------



## parolearruffate

Je to dialog a kontext není moc jasný:

- Ne, neblbni, ne, řekne přitel, ale pomáhám jí, platit cinži a tak, víš. Jedem napůl. Pořád se na tebe ptá, pořád jí davám zprávy. Dyt' ty ani nebrnkneš. Proč si zdrh?


----------



## K.u.r.t

aháááááááááááááá!!!!!!!

br*n*knout (ne brknout) znamená telefonovat


----------



## parolearruffate

ahaaa! Máte pravdu. Promin'te.
Děkuju


----------

